# Diamond blades



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

As a tile roofer how much money do you think you spend on diamond blades a month? Do more expensive ones last longer?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

a month ? id get at least a year out of my 12" blades. of-course i was doing my tile roofs myself, but still i was working 6 or 7 days a week, and a lot of cutting. even if you have a crew, each blade should last about a year.


----------

